#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Word does not show linked or embedded excel tables

## Excel Sam

Hi,

Up unitl now, I have had no problems with Word or Excel, however recently, Word does not show the Excel tables that are linked or embedded as a spreadsheet. Instead it shows a "path". Something like  {LINK Excel.Sheet.8 "D:\\User - .... Assignement\\FRA - Assignment I - Question 3.xls" "Ans (B)!R18C3:R23C18" \a \p}, highlighted in grey as a link. This way I cannot resize the table. Cannot put borders on it. However when I do a print preview or change the view for Full screen reading, it shows the table, but I cannot format any of it in Word.

I have tried "inserting a Excel Spreadsheet" and "paste special" as a link from excel, but nothing appears to solve my problem.
I have been through the word options and even from excel.

Can anyone help me on this matter?

Best regards

----------


## Excel Sam

Hey!!!

I read something like this in the forum and I think its solved.

Alt + F9 / Shift + F9

Thanks a lot

----------

